# Understanding a Water Report ?



## donkey (8 May 2008)

Hi Guys
i have just got hold of a Water Report today and I'm having problems reading it. i want to know the normal stuff like 

KH 
GH
PHOSPHATES
MAGNESIUM
CALCIUM
NITRATE

but i don't seem to be able to find them on this report. ok so what I'm asking is do they have different names on a U.K water report.

Thanks Guys


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2008)

We'll need to see the report before being able to help interpret it. Do you have a url link?

Cheers,


----------



## donkey (8 May 2008)

Hi

i dont sorry it came in the post.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2008)

Hi,
    Well I'd be surprised if it isn't online. Do you live in England? If so I'm almost sure that all the water reports for England are online somewhere. If not then maybe you can scan the document and upload for us to view. Each region has a slightly different set of parameters or present the data in a subtly different way.

Cheers,


----------



## donkey (8 May 2008)

i will see if i can find it on line its for Billingham and Middlesbrough north


----------



## donkey (8 May 2008)

Well its not online and i have just changed over to vista and my scanner wont work with it.
such is life


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2008)

Well I don't understand why you weren't able to find it. I'm not very good at geography but Middlesbrough North is in Northumbia isn't it? If that's the case aren't you fed by Northumbrian Water? If that's true isn't this the pass/fail report?=> http://www.nwl.co.uk/NW_WaterQuality2006.pdf

According to that report, Water Quality Zone T107 is Billingham and Middlesbrough North. That online report isn't very useful because it just gives you pass/fail readings in relation to the European Standards which doesn't really tell you what the actual readings for your particular zone is, and besides, it's a 2006 report. If you received a specific report for your zone then it should be easy to see some of the parameters.

Page 3 includes a hardness summary: "...Northumbrian Water is classed as soft and medium. A small percentage of the region receives groundwater which is classed as hard due to the geological nature of the ground from which the water is taken. Hardness parameters are no longer included within the regulations. However, Northumbrian Water continues to monitor hardness and details are available on our website or upon request..." This means GH can be between 0 to 12. I see no mention of alkalinity though (kH).

Page 2 implies that at some point several areas exceeded the European Standard for Iron and Manganese which according to page 13 is 0.2 ppm. It also says though that because of the exceedances some work was performed to get below the standard. It's therefore not clear what the reading is two years later.

Due to some lead content it seems clear that phosphate was added, however since there does not seem to be a standard for phosphorous it's not clear what the value is.

Nitrate was below the maximum EU levels of 50ppm but again it does not say what the value in your area is.

If the report you have in hand is different than this URL then just examine the report and look for these obvious parameter names. We can help you figure it out.

Cheers,


----------



## donkey (8 May 2008)

Thanks for that ceg4048 its not the same as the one they sent me. i will have to see if i can get hold of another scanner and add a picture of it on the site. its all to much for my small brain    and im not to sure how much help it would be to me anyway. i am just going to chuck all the fert powders in to my tank and give them everything they need and see how i get on.

Thanks Again


----------

